# 3 Missing Boys Matagorda Bay



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Ms. Monark: My son's friends went out yesterday morning at 4 am duck hunting, and haven't returned. Coast Guard and TPWD have been looking, but families are asking for anyone in the area that have airboats or mudboats to help in the search. Don't know much more than that other than they were suppose to hunt on or near Redfish Island...Please share! And prayers welcomed!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm! I've never heard of that Island. Must be in west Matty ?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Just seen this posted in a Facebook group with a little more info.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Honestly I don't know the area at all, but this was posted on Facebook from one of the boys dads. I know they launched from the bay house pinned below...

ATTENTION: Three missing duck hunters near Red Fish Island- Starett Burk, Chris Ruckman and Spencer Hall. Missing since 4 am yesterday. Local authorities looking. Please share and help us bring them home. Please contact Steely Burk with any information.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Coast Guard and Game Wardens have been in Carancahua Bay all night. Friends down there said 4 GW came in and are moving their search out of Pt O'Connor. They also said the GW told them debris has been found in Matagorda Bay.

My prayers.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers sent. Hopefully they went hunting in the back bays, and didn't venture out into Matagorda bay. Don't know the area, but I know a bay like that would be dangerous to try and cross in a 17' boat with a 25mph wind. Hopefully they'll be found safe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Prayers up for a safe return home.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Just terrible, praying they are found safe.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers for a safe homecoming. Breaks my heart to even think about it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers for all


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Doesn't sound good. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for all involved. Hopefully they are just stranded somewhere.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Praying they are found safe.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers for a good outcome and safe return to dry land.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Capsized boat found...1 deceased...prayers sent!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Capsized boat found...1 deceased...prayers sent!


The other two still missing? Not the right outcome at all. Its just so darn cold to be in the water.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Spirit said:


> The other two still missing? Not the right outcome at all. Its just so darn cold to be in the water.


Yes, Chris and Spencer still missing...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

What are the ages of these young men ?

This is horrible news.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Spencer has been found...still looking for Chris. No survivors so far. Pray for the families.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh this is just so sad. Prayers for the families of these young men. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Praying


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My heart hurts. Prayers for the families.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

All 3 found deceased. Thank you for the prayers! Please continue to pray for the families and our little communities of Anahuac, Dayton, and Barbers Hill. -Mrs. Monark


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Horrible, just horrible. Prayers sent


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Really Sucks!


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Our prayers are with these young men and their families. My heart aches for them.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

These types of threads are a parent's worst nightmare... Prayers to the families.


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Prayers for all involved


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Absolutely tragic.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Wth? It's too soon to attach blame, but wth were they thinking. Damm ,what a tragedy.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Wth? It's too soon to attach blame, but wth were they thinking. Damm ,what a tragedy.


Ducks make people do crazy things. It's the time and effort put in year after year all building up making you think it's not that cold or not that rough. Any long time duck hunter can tell you stories of barely making it out of situations myself included more than I like to admit. No blame needed here just prayers for those left behind and prayers that the next boat full of decoys heading out might take a little extra caution after reading this.

As a duck hunter and a dad of 2 boys my heart hurts for everyone today. Praying


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

How about we don't turn this into a thread with stories of how it should have been done better. Let's just let this one go for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

saltaholic said:


> Ducks make people do crazy things. It's the time and effort put in year after year all building up making you think it's not that cold or not that rough. Any long time duck hunter can tell you stories of barely making it out of situations myself included more than I like to admit. No blame needed here just prayers for those left behind and prayers that the next boat full of decoys heading out might take a little extra caution after reading this.


Yep. Duck hunting can put a hunter in a bad situation quicker than any other type of hunting. Cold weather and high winds make for great hunting, but increases the dangers.

Prayers up for the family and friends.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Wth? It's too soon to attach blame, but wth were they thinking. Damm ,what a tragedy.


 Way too soon.



tstorm5 said:


> How about we don't turn this into a thread with stories of how it should have been done better. Let's just let this one go for now.
> 
> Thanks!


 Thank you


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

tstorm5 said:


> How about we don't turn this into a thread with stories of how it should have been done better. Let's just let this one go for now.
> 
> Thanks!


Amen and I will keep all in my heart with another prayer.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Prayers sent, sad to hear this.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers sent. So very sad.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Prayers for the family. Wish there was another outcome. In south Texas, it's easy to be complacent about cold weather. Sad news.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Terrible news. Prayers for these boys families and friends.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Tragedy. Imagine the families and the horror they are going through right now. God help them.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers for the families. I can't imagine the pain they feel.


----------



## Steve-o (Mar 15, 2005)

*Missing boys*

From what I can see from the dropped pin, that looks like Schike Point, where I had a bay house. I believe it is redfish lake, not redfish island that the post referred to, as that is a popular duck hunting area. My prayers go out to all, as my son and myself hunted that area for years. Crossing even a small bay can be dangerous as you are at the mercy of a north wind. Again, my prayers to all.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

steveo1811 said:


> From what I can see from the dropped pin, that looks like Schike Point, where I had a bay house. I believe it is redfish lake, not redfish island that the post referred to, as that is a popular duck hunting area. My prayers go out to all, as my son and myself hunted that area for years. Crossing even a small bay can be dangerous as you are at the mercy of a north wind. Again, my prayers to all.


Gota agree with Redfish Lake Its the Lake across from From Schicke Point on the Port Alto side..Prayers for all and Thanks to all who searched in That weather


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent. A tragic shame.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Very sad!
Prayers for the families.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

It's so hard to make sense of these tragic events so I no longer really try I just offer a prayer and condolences for the lost and their loved ones.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers for all


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

My oldest son and a nephew went to school with Chris. Prayers for all affected by this terrible accident.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Terrible deal

Prayers up for their families 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

*Terrible*

I will continue to pray for the family, as I know y'all will as well. Most of us are parents here and this is the worst thing I could imagine. I taught one of these young men and he is a terrific kid. I really enjoyed him in class, he was the kind of boy that makes parents proud. I know the other two young men must have been great kids too if they were spending time with Spencer. I am so sorry to hear about bad things happening to good people while they are doing wholesome things.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers to the family, so sad 

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for all concerned... Closest I ever came to dying was duck hunting...


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers to all. Remember, zip up that life jacket. Even more important in cold weather.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.khou.com/mb/news/coast-guard-searching-for-3-duck-hunters-near-matagorda-bay/383464409


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Terrible!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tragic. Prayers for all.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I duck hunted for many years. The really nasty bad weather days were usually some of the days we had the most success. These young men knew that also, that's why they were out there. They were doing what they loved..

Continued prayers for their families.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wonder what happened cause their dog was found dead also, seems strange.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree Bo they were doing what they loved and something went wrong. This is a sad and heartbreaking moment for the families, my prayers go out to them.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear this terrible news. Prayers sent.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

older 37 said:


> Wonder what happened cause their dog was found dead also, seems strange.


In this weather, hypothermia sets in dang quick....especially in the salt water.

Prayers to the families.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted by older 37 View Post
> Wonder what happened cause their dog was found dead also, seems strange.





> In this weather, hypothermia sets in dang quick....especially in the salt water.
> 
> Prayers to the families.


Not to mention, the loyalty of a bird dog is second to none. I wouldn't be surprised if the dog worked itself to death trying to save the owners.

Many prayers to the families.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

So tragic...Praying for the families of these young men..


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My heart is broken.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Some questions have no answers. Prayers sent to the families.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

prayers


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Praying for the family.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent up . These young men were doing what they loved and it's a tragedy that their hunt ended this way . RIP boys. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

So sad. Just heard about it on the news a little while ago. Tragic! As a parent, I can't imagine the horror they must be feeling. Prayers sent up for peace in the hearts of all involved. Things can turn bad quickly out there, be careful everyone!


----------



## deadeyedietz (Jun 16, 2015)

Been a sad sad day around here. All good boys that loved to chase ducks and the outdoors. Hit pretty close to home as I knew Spencer pretty well. No one needs to talk **** about why they were out there. They were hunters, fellow outdoorsman, great boys. Their lives were taken way too early. Please just pray for them and their loved ones.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Man..so sad of an outcome. Prayers and condolences to the families of the three boys. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Spent New Years Eve with Starett. Had just met him that night. Very nice young man. Just really a sad sad situation. My prayers to the families of these young men


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

How tragic. Prayers sent, peace.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I will have Starett Burk, Chris Ruckman and Spencer Hall in my prayers during morning mass and their families too. Just horrible news. Too young to die. 

West Matty Bay can become evil when a north wind blows.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Prayers


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Breaks my heart. Just out doing what they loved.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I pray that God will hold their families close in their time of great need.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

No one deserves to bury their children. Prayers for the families involved.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

My sincerest condolences from my family to yours. God bless


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very sad, I to have had many adventures across open bays in a 16' alumn boat piled full of decoys, dog and visions of a amazing hunt. 
Prayers for the families!


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Such a Sad Tragedy*

I personally know the Father, Steve Ruckman. He is a nice guy and managed a business that I worked at weekly for a few years then slowed down to only UFC fight nights.

Prayers sent to everyone involved.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Prayers sent for families. Sad news.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So sad prayers for the boys and family


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very sad 
RIP young men 
Praying for all


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Onamission (Jan 8, 2015)

Sad


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

This is bad, condolences to the families!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

So sad....Life seems so fragile at times

Condolences to all the families involved and to the responders that recovered them


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

*May GOD Bless*

May GOD Bless these boys and their families as well as their friends. May GOD bring peace and comfort to all. 
"Don't tell everyone how much you loved me after I'm gone, tell me when I when I was alive."

LL


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

This just breaks my heart. Prayers sent to all the families and friends. I know the people that found them need my prayers also.


----------



## mikozz (Jun 6, 2006)

I posted this yesterday on another thread. This has really torn me up. My son was very close friends with one of these young men. I've taken this kid hunting more times than I can count. He absolutely loved duck hunting and having a good shoot got him so bright-eyed and excited, it made me feel like I was hunting for the first time myself all over again. I will miss him so very much. 

On the news I heard one of the other family members say he hopes something good can come from this....that hopefully someone out there will learn something from this tragedy. Knowing the details of what happened, I've given a lot of thought about what might have helped save these kids. They were wearing their life jackets and that's huge, but getting out of the water & getting dry ASAP is also a necessity, especially when it's cold. I think everyone who gets on the water, partcularly this time of year, should carry a personal Epirb with them. I fish offshore a lot, and in addition to an overload of safety equipment (flares, whistles, life raft, handheld VHF, ditch bag, etc), I also carry two Epirbs. One large one in my ditch bag and a personal one in the bottom pocket of my cargo shorts, buttoned up so it can't fall out. These things are only about $250. I remember hearing a story a few years ago about 3 guys running offshore in the dark who hit something. They were thrown overboard and their boat kept going. I believe they found the boat but not the men. That's always stuck with me and the personal Epirb was the best idea I could come up with, other than a kill switch hooked up to your belt loop (but I will say in the middle of summer I've jumped overboard to cool off while we were drift fishing & it's amazing how fast a boat can move when it's being pushed by the wind and/or current....a lot faster than you can swim!)

I know this is still raw and it's easy to play Monday morning quarterback. Like the other fellow said, if we can save at least one life maybe it will help give some meaning to this terrible tragedy. 

As many others have said here, I pray that the Lord's peace be given to all the families involved. I know I'll see this boy again one day, and we'll hunt ducks together in God's Kingdom.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

SwampRat said:


> These types of threads are a parent's worst nightmare... Prayers to the families.


Praying and counting my blessings ...

.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

May they all be comfortable and warm in that big blind In the sky. 
Rest in Peace my young fellow Water fowlers.


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

https://www.gofundme.com/Hall-Ruckman-Burk


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

Prayers sent. This was a tragedy for these three young men and their families.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Absolutely horrible outcome. God bless the families and friends. My prayers are with them.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been tied up on some things and duck hunting the last several days., just now heard about this. Really sad. Hope the families pull through okay.


----------

